# Looking for Mule take offs



## SYCO (Dec 1, 2007)

Anyone have a set of take offs they have laying around they want to part with. Apparently the old factory dunlops aren't made in that size anymore and there isn't much to chose from.


----------



## DANCO (Aug 12, 2005)

I have four wheel and tires off of my wife's 2012 Mule. let me see what she wants for them


----------



## SYCO (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks! I appreciate it


----------



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

*Looking for mule takeoffs*

If you find any other please let me know, I am in need of a set.
Thanks,
Mike
361-438-1866


----------



## DANCO (Aug 12, 2005)

Remembered to ask wife about tires, she says $150.00
tires/wheels located in Pasadena


----------

